# Boy Scout Icebreakers at Portage, Skeeter



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The 2012 Boy Scout "Icebreakers" are back! Open Bass Events

April 7th at Mosquito State Park, 7:30-3pm
April 15th at Portage State Park, 7:30-3pm

For more details go to: www.troop127.us
then click on documents, then fishing derby.

Home of the world famous coney dogs!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds great thanks a bunch Louie

Mark


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome! Got my entry form in the mail the other day. Hope to fish this - as we'll be getting back from Punta Cana the Wed prior......wife already gave me that 'look' when I mentioned it to her..............ugh.

Question though - why are they on a Sunday this year??


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> .....wife already gave me that 'look' when I mentioned it to her..............ugh.
> 
> Question though - why are they on a Sunday this year??


Trust me I know the "Look"!!
The first several used to be on Sunday. The last couple of years they were on Sat cause of scheduling conflicts with other groups. The years we were pullin 80-90 entrants, was on Sundays. Hope this helps!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Works for me - I just hope I can fish it again this year!!! Just got my new trolling motor and got it installed.......so I should be good to go, as long as I don't blow my water pump again this year.........ugh. that was a nice $400 fix last year. Nice way to start the season out!!

You fishing with Marcia again this year, Louie??


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

lakeslouie im keeping them two dates open so i can fish them like i alwise have.can you mail me the form or not,or will there be some at lbf, next weekend,if so i can pick them up there,and skarfer if you blow another water pump let me know i just found a guy close to us that works on them much cheeper,so will see YOU on the water look out,markfish


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Hey is this a bass open and if it is could you e-mail me an entry form. [email protected]


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> You fishing with Marcia again this year, Louie??


Prolly at skeeter. Will be in PA trout fishin the 15th. 

Markfish and Bran
Go to www.troop127.us and download your form. Thanks! Louie


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Registration update. We are already over 20 entries for Portage and 12 for skeeter. Its still early but entries will be coming in real soon. Still time to beat the rush and get a low boat number, if that is important to you! 
Hope to see you there to support this very worthy cause! Thanks!
www.troop127.us


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you taking payments/entries at the ramp day of?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

yes
www.troop127.us


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Going to do the portage one this year. It's at the state park?? Just follow 93 in from 277 ?? Haven't been to that ramp or at least I don't think I have. Thanks for any info


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

yes at the state park. going south on 93 (Manchester Rd), its about a mile, mile and half on left past the Rt 619 intersection. If you made it to the McDonalds, you went a tad too far. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

That will work 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Reminder that today is the deadline for pre-registration for the bass event Sat at Mosquito (April 7th). Download a form at: www.troop127.us 
and send it in today or first thing in the am. Thanks! 

The leaders work hard to make this a quality event and your support is appreciated! See ya there!!


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

How many are pre registered? We are planning register at the ramp. Just curious.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

As of a week ago when I last spoke to the registration lady, it was over 20. You're not alone as many have stated to me and the contact person that they are registering at the ramp. I expect a 50 boat field or more. We'll see. Anyway the bass are bitin up there. Come out and have some fun for a good cause! See ya there!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Fishing this tomorrow. Looks like no rain but another fun filled Saturday on Mosquito with the winds NNW at 10-15 mph. Even with the wind I'm looking foward to being out there.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome Lunker! Lookin forward to meetin many of you on OGF there! I'll be fishin with "the" reelady. Make sure you say hey!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

A beautiful day for fishin!! 50 teams braved the early am chill to compete in the annual Boy Scout Icebreaker. Limit catches was the rule and winning patterns included fishing roadbeds and weeds if you could find them!! Water temps ranged @ 53 degrees. Here's how they finished:
:B1st - Dustmans 15.04 included a 4.14 big bass $1040.
2nd - Graf / Bickerton 14.20 $640.
3rd - Masink / O'Farrell 12.45 $480.
4th - (tie) Stollings / Sindalar 12.37 $400.
Monaghan / Rahas 12.37 $400.
6th - Ottersens 12.23 $160.
7th - Thorps 12.08 $80.

Reminder- Monday is the postmark deadline for the Portage tournament Sunday, April 15th starting at 7:30am. For details go to: www.troop127.us
Hope to see you there!!
Pass it on to you: The leaders of troop 127 "Thank" each and everyone who participated in this event to make it a success!:highfive:


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I had 11.75 for 8 place...go figure. Had fun tho good turnout!

Joey Discerni


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Louie...great tourney, we had a great time!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! Its appreciated!! Hope to see ya Sunday as well!!!:G


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

1st Hankins/Hankins 18.62 $1000.
2nd Westrich/Westrich 14.33 $800.
3rd Baker/McDaniel 14.12 $600.
4th Plessinger/Glista 13.77 $400.
5th Painter/Buchanan 13.75 $300.
6th Prvonozacs 12.06 $200.
7th Ferris/Amedeo 11.90 $100.
8th Tylicki/Bohrer 11.83 $100.
:B Hankins 5.04 $300.
2nd :B Millers 4,92 $100.

Thanks to all who participated and the donations of those who didn't to make this a success for the scouts! Its all appreciated. See ya next year!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow! Almost 19lbs for first - that's unreal! Looks like alot of fish brought to the scales this year - unlike last year!

Unfortunately, my partner backed out or I'd have been there...........looks like I'd have only been there to donate though. HA!

Hope to make it next year.


----------

